# We found a storm proof catflap !



## cptrayes (9 November 2013)

We've had to import it from America at enormous cost, nearly £200!!, but we've found a genuinely storm proof catflap.

Anyone else live on a windy hilltop and want details so they don't freeze this winter or have to use litter trays on windy days?

It's big, you will need to increase the size of the hole in the wall/door.


----------



## dinkydsl (9 November 2013)

I would we have a cat that is rather large and likes to break cat flaps.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 November 2013)

i was thinking yipee the ferrets would like one of those from their wendy house to the attached run, but at that price they will get some carpet tacked over the pop hole.


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2013)

dinkydsl said:



			I would we have a cat that is rather large and likes to break cat flaps.
		
Click to expand...

They can't break this one, it's bendy


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			i was thinking yipee the ferrets would like one of those from their wendy house to the attached run, but at that price they will get some carpet tacked over the pop hole.
		
Click to expand...

I see your point


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2013)

Don't forget price does not include shipping and duty is payable to postman as well. 

http://energyefficientdogdoors.com/


Please don't report me anyone, I'm just a thrilled customer, not an advertiser.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 November 2013)

that looks really effective


----------



## cptrayes (9 November 2013)

It Is!!

We actually have two cat flaps, one at either end of a tunnel through a solid wall, and we call a strong easterly a 'double catflap wind'

The change in temperature of that side of the house since we put it in has been amazing, and even our OCD cat learnt to use it really quickly.  (I'm not being flippant, he used to tap the old one up to twenty times before he would go through it).


----------

